# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Can African Clawed Frogs get Ich?

## Michael

I've noticed that one of my 3 Zebra Danio has been showing signs of Ich (small white spots on fins, caught one rubbing against a plant..), I've removed the Danios from my 20g tank and and all I have left are 2 (small, froglet) Clawed Frogs, an Apple Snail and a half dozen Ghost Shrimp.

I know snails and shrimp are immune and I can't seem to find any information that would indicate a clawed or dwarf clawed frog has ever contracted ich and since everything I've read seems to indicate that the cure is worse than the disease when it comes to amphibians and invertebrates and ich would it be best to just allow the ich to die out since it now has no host?

Any advice would be helpful thanks!

----------


## Tony

I have not heard of ACF's getting ich. I have a small in tank UV sterilizer that I run once in a while (twice a year or whenever a big change has occured like new frogs) for a couple of weeks to prevent things like this.

----------


## Michael

> I have not heard of ACF's getting ich. I have a small in tank UV sterilizer that I run once in a while (twice a year or whenever a big change has occured like new frogs) for a couple of weeks to prevent things like this.


I do not know much about UV Sterilizers, are they completely safe to life in the aquarium? Can you recommend a brand?

----------


## Terry

I have not heard of aquatic frogs getting Ich. I would separate the frog when you treat the fish, the frog may be sensitive to the Ich medication.

----------


## SailAwayAK

Please please please remove your frogs before the treatments. It is highly unlikely that your frog has ICH. Usually the mucus membrane on the frogs protects them from that. However, Ich meds usually contain copper which can be quite harmful to your frog. 

Better to add a small amount of salt and increase the temp on your tank than use ich meds. It will save your cycle and cause less stress to your fish. It takes around two weeks but there are a ton of articles out there to learn about treating Ich to maintain a healthy tank. I have been there are done it with our fish tanks here at home. It will be sure and kill off all of it and you could reintroduce some healthy fish or your frogs back in. Keep in mind that the salt isn't all that great for those froggers either.

Still I would remove the frogs and house them in a bucket if needs be. I use a couple of home-depot 5 gallons when I need to quarantine.  :Wink:

----------


## Michael

> Please please please remove your frogs before the treatments. It is highly unlikely that your frog has ICH. Usually the mucus membrane on the frogs protects them from that. However, Ich meds usually contain copper which can be quite harmful to your frog. 
> 
> Better to add a small amount of salt and increase the temp on your tank than use ich meds. It will save your cycle and cause less stress to your fish. It takes around two weeks but there are a ton of articles out there to learn about treating Ich to maintain a healthy tank. I have been there are done it with our fish tanks here at home. It will be sure and kill off all of it and you could reintroduce some healthy fish or your frogs back in. Keep in mind that the salt isn't all that great for those froggers either.
> 
> Still I would remove the frogs and house them in a bucket if needs be. I use a couple of home-depot 5 gallons when I need to quarantine.


I took the fish out and I treated them in my 55 gallon, I raised the temp to 86F and treated them with ICH med.. their white spots are gone and they look healthy. Honestly I just left my 20 gallon with the frogs in it alone.. I figured with no host (only frogs, snail, shrimp) the ich would go away on it's own.. and everyone in the tank looks happy so why mess with it?

I would not do anything to harm the froggies!!!

----------


## SailAwayAK

Oh golly hope you didn't think that I mean you would want to hurt them. So sorry. 

Taking the fish out and treating is awesome. I just don't think that the frogs will carry the ich. I guess if the fish get it again very soon you will find out. I just figure it might be easier to treat the tank it's self for ich by heating it up. Hope all goes well with your tank, I had ich with a betta that never seemed to be able to get rid of it for long. Made me nuts!

----------

